# Help! Impacted Salamander



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

I know this isn't dart frog related but caudata is really slow and I thought I might get faster responses here. I think my S. salamandra is impacted from substrate ingestion. I had her on coco husk and she stopped eating a few days ago. I check her today and her (sorry I don't know the proper term) "butt hole" was stretched REALLY wide (almost as wide as her body) and substrate looking stuff was kinda stuck there. She seems to be not able/not willing to use her back legs. I managed to get it out of her by soaking her in warm water then GENTLY massaged it out. Her back legs are still not really moving but she seems more active already. I have her on paper towels. How do I know of there is more to come? Will her legs be okay? I really love this salamander and I want to help her as much as I can. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh how awful for her 

I know nothing about salamanders but I think you should let her rest for a bit and see how she does. She might have bruising or injury that needs to heal. Do you have access to an exotic vet?


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

frogface said:


> Oh how awful for her
> 
> I know nothing about salamanders but I think you should let her rest for a bit and see how she does. She might have bruising or injury that needs to heal. Do you have access to an exotic vet?


I do, he has treated my sick azureus before and made them better. Do you think I should bring her in or wait and see what happens first then decide?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If it was my dart frog, I would ask my vet about treating prophylactically with antibiotics to stave off stress related infection. I don't know about salamanders, though. Maybe give them a call and ask?


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

I woke up this morning and she was dead.  Thanks for your advice. This sucks.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

OH no! I'm so sorry


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm sorry


----------

